# removal of ring



## ggparker14 (Aug 11, 2011)

Need other's opinions. Finger is iced and a Dremel tool is used to cut ring off swelling finger. Is this procedure included in E/M?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jettman (Aug 11, 2011)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Need other's opinions. Finger is iced and a Dremel tool is used to cut ring off swelling finger. Is this procedure included in E/M?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I think you're correct.  Since the ring isn't imbedded in the sub-Q tissues, you'd be hard-pressed to find an "incision and removal of foreign body" code.

If the ED physician did a digital block, you could most likely code for that as well as the E/M.


----------



## tadcox (Aug 11, 2011)

"Non-incisional removal of a foreign body from the skin and subcutaneous tissue is considered to be part of the E&M code and is not reported separately"- from 3M

Hope this helps!


----------

